# B-20 Diesel at Murphy USA stations



## tcfila (Oct 22, 2009)

We have a Murphy USA at our local Walmart. Haven't had any issues with the diesel, but went to fill up yesterday and noticed they have a new B-20 sticker on it now. Just giving a heads up to anyone else that uses Murphy.

What damage can be done by using B-20?

Tim


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

tcfila said:


> What damage can be done by using B-20?





> The majority of original engine manufacturers (OEMs) are using a "late post injection" process, in which a small amount of fuel is injected directly into the cylinder post-combustion. Because biodiesel has a higher flashpoint than petroleum based diesel, it does not always fully vaporize during this process, and some droplets can remain in the cylinder in liquid form. That unburned fuel adheres to the cylinder walls and makes its way past the piston rings into the crankcase, causing engine oil dilution.
> 
> A small amount of engine oil dilution does not destroy an engine right away-- especially in the case of biodiesel, which is a much better lubricant than petroleum diesel. However, if too much contamination accumulates in the oil, the crankcase can become overfilled, causing catastrophic engine damage. Mild oil dilution may also lead to long-term engine wear, although this has not been fully tested yet.


You will void your warranty - BMW calls for nothing above B5. Quite a few TDI owners are using B1 and B5, either directly from a pump when it's available, or making their own blend if B20 is all that's available. The purpose is to improve the lubricity of pump ULSD with the biodiesel, while staying at or under the B5 limits posed by VW (and BMW).

Quoted info from savebiodiesel.org


----------



## tcfila (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info....it really sucks, as it is a close station. They must have recently made the switch...as the B-20 sticker was not there until this past weekend.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

If they also still have regular diesel (D2), then you could put in 3 or 4 gallons of B20 and then top off with D2 to keep the final ratio in the B2-5 range.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

62Lincoln said:


> You will void your warranty - BMW calls for nothing above B5. Quite a few TDI owners are using B1 and B5, either directly from a pump when it's available, or making their own blend if B20 is all that's available. The purpose is to improve the lubricity of pump ULSD with the biodiesel, while staying at or under the B5 limits posed by VW (and BMW).
> 
> Quoted info from savebiodiesel.org


Although I don't disagree with your warning, I must comment that I have run B100 in my tractor during the summer and like it! B100 - it's not a typo. My New Holland runs smoother, and the exhaust smells like french fries. The 2001 tractor is out of warranty so that's not an issue. New Holland has similar warranty restrictions. My awareness about pure biodiesel is that you shoud never introduce into an older vehicle. since its strong solvent action will take the crud out of your tank and clog your injectors, and don't use it in winter because it gells easily. I learned the second point the hard way.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Is your tractor a direct injection motor? 

I know people who introduce B100 to old diesels, specially old Mercedes. They do run into clogging issues but it is the fuel filters that clog and have to be replaced a few times.

When I first got my powerstroke I looked into biodiesel and at the time a lot of people who ran B80 or up were having injector failures. The speculation at the time was the much higher injector pressures in those motors was having adverse effects on the fuel. No idea if that speculation had any truth behind it.

I'd not run Murphey fuel, I looked into it a couple years ago and found out it is a dirtier fuel v. name brand offerings. But that is just me.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

dunderhi said:


> Although I don't disagree with your warning, I must comment that I have run B100 in my tractor during the summer and like it! B100 - it's not a typo. My New Holland runs smoother, and the exhaust smells like french fries. The 2001 tractor is out of warranty so that's not an issue. New Holland has similar warranty restrictions. My awareness about pure biodiesel is that you shoud never introduce into an older vehicle. since its strong solvent action will take the crud out of your tank and clog your injectors, and don't use it in winter because it gells easily. I learned the second point the hard way.


Fascinating info on your tractor - I sure wouldn't try B100 in our engines!


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

Snipe656 said:


> Is your tractor a direct injection motor?


It has a Shibaura indirect injection engine.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

62Lincoln said:


> Fascinating info on your tractor - I sure wouldn't try B100 in our engines!


I don't have any plans to put it in my car. It voids the warranty and costs more per gallon. Besides the exhaust on the car is in the back, thus denying the driver of that french fry aroma.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh, you still smell the french fries, well not sure on these but I know you do out of the Mercedes. I thought about one time seeing if I could get McDonalds to pay me to drive around running B100 and I'd let them paint the car up in McDonalds colors.

I asked about the tractor because wonder to this day if any truth behind that speculation I read about with the powerstrokes and high pressures the fuel gets at and failures because of that mixed with B80 or better.


----------

